# S3 and R32 get overtaken...



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

... by BMW, who have announced the 135i today, with the 3.0 twin turbo engine 306bhp. There is also a 2.0 twin turbo 123d with 204bhp.

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/corporate/ne ... __,00.html

IMHO this illustrates the major difference between BMW and some of their competitors, particularly VAG. They will stick with RWD and shoehorn in these large capacity engines irrespective of the fact that they will sell in small numbers.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

and chippable to god knows what for next to nowt.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If only they could sort the styling out


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

> They will stick with RWD and shoehorn in these large capacity engines


Nice especially as the one series looks like a shoe/boot. :lol:

But on a serious side a remapped diesel bmw is most likely a very good idea.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But VAG dont have the engines to try to compete with bmw as they are unfortunately mostly FWD based.

I am tempted by the 335D, its a fantastic engine.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> If only they could sort the styling out


Seconded the only nice looking BMWs are the Z4 and Z coupe the old 3 series was 100x better looking then the new IMOP


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Comes up with the PGA golf championship for me :?

Fantastic - that's going to be a beast - G/F has the 1 series which is fun to drive - i like the styling and a 3 door in white with that engine :twisted:

Wonder if they'll be dropping it in the Z4 

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Comes up with the PGA golf championship for me :?


Strange - maybe they shouldn't have posted it.

Luckily google has cached it forever -

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:35__ ... cd=1&gl=uk


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thinking 523d M touring could make an interesting tax efficient company car choice. Ditto 323d


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

If the sequential turbos can fill the dip in torque between 1100 and 1900 revs plus give an added kick at 2000 revs plus it will be that rare thing, an engine that satisfies the driver and the taxman. The current single turbo 2.0 Litre is an adequate although rather gutless and uninspiring thing but with low emissions.

I can't really believe I'm saying this, but a 123d Auto M-Sport in White would make a great Q car and be very easy and satisfying to use as an everyday motor. I could be tempted, despite the looks.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> But VAG dont have the engines to try to compete with bmw as they are unfortunately mostly FWD based.
> 
> I am tempted by the 335D, its a fantastic engine.


I had a 335d coupe on demo for a couple of days through work - attracted mostly by the engine too and no doubting it is a cracking engine.

Trouble is, the whole car left me feeling utterly bored. There is no way in the world i would spend 40k + (lots more i guess with lots of options) on one.

I can see the appeal if u cruise up and down motorways but i found the auto tiptronic totally annoying and the whole car was so damn heavy now if felt as big as the old 7 series and like a lumbering barge (1.65 tonnes v 1.2 for the 2.0 TT). And it looks boring too.

There is something still not right about an (albeit cracking) diesel engine in a performance car.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Comes up with the PGA golf championship for me :?
> 
> Fantastic - that's going to be a beast - G/F has the 1 series which is fun to drive - i like the styling and a 3 door in white with that engine :twisted:
> 
> ...


I don't think they will use that engine in the current Z4 because at 306bhp it would be too close to the Z4M at 320... And with a remap I bet you can get up to 350bhp from a twin-turbo engine... That would be sweet... Althouh finding the tyres to keep up with all the torque would be a challenge.

I have great expectations for the successor of the Z4... It ought to be a fantastic cars with a great engine lineup.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Comes up with the PGA golf championship for me :?
> ...


I suspect that the TT 3.0 will find it's way into the Z4 coupe. Once the V8 M3 arrives, the 3.2 M3 lump will be redundant and i doubt that Z4m/coupe unit sales will be sufficient to merit continued production of the e46 3.2 M six. Whereas sales of x35i cars are just ramping up.

Should be a nice package.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> If the sequential turbos can fill the dip in torque between 1100 and 1900 revs plus give an added kick at 2000 revs plus it will be that rare thing, an engine that satisfies the driver and the taxman. The current single turbo 2.0 Litre is an adequate although rather gutless and uninspiring thing but with low emissions.
> 
> I can't really believe I'm saying this, but a 123d Auto M-Sport in White would make a great Q car and be very easy and satisfying to use as an everyday motor. I could be tempted, despite the looks.


Chipped to 250hp, 350 ft/lbs, it makes perfect sense in all body styles. Apart from the 4 cylinder soundtrack of course.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

With Audi about to launch a 2 litre diesel TT, a 3 litre twin turbo Z coupe sounds awfully tempting.

Actually, I kinda like the 335 coupe, so that is a possibility too.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> ... by BMW, who have announced the 135i today, with the 3.0 twin turbo engine 306bhp.


it's a shame that vag has nothing against them. or that bmw is not able to offer the xdrive for M-models.

btw, you could also add the TT and TTS to the topic title...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

vagman said:


> Actually, I kinda like the 335 coupe, so that is a possibility too.


the 335xi weights 1735kg without extras, which is 45kg more than an audi A8. the engine might sound powerful in the first place, but i don't think it will be much fun in such a "when I grow up I wanna be a freight train"-model.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

garyc said:


> I suspect that the TT 3.0 will find it's way into the Z4 coupe. Once the V8 M3 arrives, the 3.2 M3 lump will be redundant and i doubt that Z4m/coupe unit sales will be sufficient to merit continued production of the e46 3.2 M six. Whereas sales of x35i cars are just ramping up.
> 
> Should be a nice package.


The 3.2 S54 engine is already out of production, I would suspect that given the sales figs for the ///M roadster and coupe that they will have enough lying around to see it through to the end of it's life.

The 335i engine would drop straight in, plenty of room under that long/wide bonnet for it and the blowers/plumbing.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I kinda like the 335 coupe, so that is a possibility too.
> ...


I have the Autocar road test for the 335 and you're right, it's not as fast as the power output would suggest, still not bad though. I considered a 335 cabriolet for a while but with the metal folding roof etc. they're even worse, nearly 2 tonnes.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

More on Pistoheads

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 2&t=410002


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hehehehehe


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> hehehehehe


 :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Aww - we love our Baby Beemer - Typical Bangle car though - love it or hate it  :

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The 1 series does have extremely "challenging" looks, but at least the drivetrains are sorted. Imagine a 300bhp Mk2 TT with RWD, what a car that could have been :?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, just read in the latest issue of the german AMS that the new A4 will offer a new 3.0l engine with 333hp. of course that's the wrong platform for TT-usage, but this shows what the engineers are doing atm.

for some reason the A4 seems to have deserved it/can't go without it while the TT has to wear out the old golf engines. great.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I have the Autocar road test for the 335 and you're right, it's not as fast as the power output would suggest, still not bad though.


I think the 335i is served up as std in a particularly mild state of tune - almost as though they didn 't want to "steal" sales from the run-out e46 M3.

DMS/emaps/ca automotive should sort that out with a big slug of boost.
Still got an options list for people with more Â£ than sense though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, just read in the latest issue of the german AMS that the new A4 will offer a new 3.0l engine with 333hp. of course that's the wrong platform for TT-usage, but this shows what the engineers are doing atm.
> 
> for some reason the A4 seems to have deserved it/can't go without it while the TT has to wear out the old golf engines. great.


But what way will the engine mount, it wont be FWD that's for sure.

TT is screwed as they wanted a cheap fwd TT so the whole range is compromised. If the engines mounted the other way, then you'd have lots of nice engine possibilities.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jonno said:


> ...I think the 335i is served up as std in a particularly mild state of tune - almost as though they didn 't want to "steal" sales from the run-out e46 M3....


I'm sure you're right there. Whilst I'm sure the engine is based on an older one rather than the latest N52 3.0, it goes from a naturally aspirated 240-250bhp to 306bhp with the addition of the two turbos, so hardly running a lot of boost or anything.

In the States they have PROcede tuning, not too sure what it it, but they have some crazily tuned cars over there, I browse on E90post.com from time to time.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I browse on E90post.com from time to time.


Aye, provided you stick to the UK section...
You inclined to something from Munich next time then?

I'm quite taken by the 335d touring, now its got the efficient dynamics additions, plus a decent re-map.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jonno said:


> ...You inclined to something from Munich next time then?
> 
> I'm quite taken by the 335d touring, now its got the efficient dynamics additions, plus a decent re-map.


Had a Z4 for 17 months and just swapped for an SLK instead of another beemer. They're making some fantastic cars, but in the UK the residuals are on the slide in a big way. You can get Â£4k off a new 335i or 335d coupe, or nearly Â£5k off the saloon or touring. There are also a shedload of demo and BMW UK cars on the AUC website.

Brilliant cars but with a supply & demand problem.


----------

